# Light Up Your $5.00 Prop Mask



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

This year I got an idea while sitting in jury duty waiting forever. Take any mask and light it up can be used in windows full props or whatever you would like. Quick tutorial sorry for not going into detail didn't have much time to type it up.










Things you will need:

Bleach or Chlorine bottle
12" 1x2
1" Dry Wall Screws
LEDS 
LED Holders
Battery Pack
Wire
Resistors
Switch or Push Button.
Hot Glue Gun
Ping Pong Balls
Drill Bits









Cut a Slot in the bottom of the bottle and shove the 12" 1x2 and adjust to your neck liking. Screw in using 2 dry wall screws.










Put your mask on it so you can see where your eyes line up and mark where your eyes are going to go.

















Drill out your eyes for your LEDS and Switch/Push button.










Put in your switch and led holders.









Wire your positive lead from your battery pack to your switch.
















I used a bread bored and wire that was already pre striped saves time. To connect my resistors to each positive lead on LEDS
























Insert you board and connecting your positive lead from the board to your switch.










Drill your ping pong balls to fit over LED holders.










Glue the ping bong balls to the bottle.










Gently slide your mask over and adjust and dont forget batteries.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love it. They are awesome and so easy....these would look great inside the house behind the window.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Very little experience with electronics, so I'm sure there is an obvious answer to this but why use the breadboard? Last year we made LED eyes for a reindeer/wolf and used a battery compartment and I'm thinking maybe we added a resister, but I'm sure we didn't use a breadboard. Are you planning on adding other components for more features like fading lit eyes?

BTW like your use of the bleach bottle for the head form. I'll have to keep this in mind. Like your use of the ping pong balls to help even out the hot spot of the LED. The masks look great too!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Very little experience with electronics, so I'm sure there is an obvious answer to this but why use the breadboard? Last year we made LED eyes for a reindeer/wolf and used a battery compartment and I'm thinking maybe we added a resister, but I'm sure we didn't use a breadboard. Are you planning on adding other components for more features like fading lit eyes?
> 
> BTW like your use of the bleach bottle for the head form. I'll have to keep this in mind. Like your use of the ping pong balls to help even out the hot spot of the LED. The masks look great too!


Thank you very much for your comments. I used the breadboard because I have a whole box of them from other projects, so It was a great way to get rid of some and yes incase I wanted to add sound or make the eyes flash I could add on latter on if I wanted to.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Worked on one of my free standing props.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Finished prop with hands.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Bump>>>>>>


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Idea's are tingling


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Even if you use pre-wired and resistor ready leads and a battery holder save you a ton of time I just used what I had laying around. Simple project, I used pool chlorine bottles when we close our pool since we put 8 to 12 gallons in, of course wash them out. Then the masks I picked up from Walmart and Meijer for $4.00 to $5.00


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Blue LEDS are my favorite on white skull mask now.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Heres why just glows his whole face


----------

